# Small metal planer in CA



## cjtoombs (Apr 25, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/202297784226?ul_noapp=true

A bit of a project, but planers don't come up very often, expecialy in this size.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice machine and size too. He's done some work getting it down to just doing the ways , be great for a scrapping class project. I own a smaller one and can't wait to get out and work on it. It's killing me this spine trouble I have. You have to love old machines to own them with care.


----------



## vtcnc (May 1, 2018)

No bids. Ended today. Wish I had the room and wasn’t 3,000 miles away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eeler1 (May 1, 2018)

relisted at $250,  if someone had room it would be an interesting project


----------



## eeler1 (May 1, 2018)

and had the time


----------



## Bob Korves (May 1, 2018)

Somebody (not me) should buy that planer.  It sure looks restorable in the pics.


----------



## toploader (May 2, 2018)

Hmmm...  A planer is on my bucket list of items I want.  I'm only 12 hours away and I have the cash. But space is getting tight with the horizontal boring mill going into the shop.


----------



## cjtoombs (May 2, 2018)

Yea, If I had the room I would have bought it.  I already have two planers that are projects, one that size, one a bit bigger.  I think the only thing that planer really needs is reassembled and a motor drive built for it.  Planers tend to wear evenly on the platen ways, and scoring won't hurt the ways much (it's not like you are going to scrape deep enough to get rid of the scoring anyway).  I hope someone besides the scrappers get it.  At 250, it's starting to look like it could get scrapped.


----------



## cjtoombs (May 9, 2018)

I just bought it for 255.  I don't know where the hell I'm going to put it.  I think I may strip it down partialy, clean up the bare metal surfaces and paint them over with epoxy primer and leave it outside till I get time to do something with it.


----------



## toploader (May 9, 2018)

Glad it went to a board member. I was contemplating bidding on it as well.


----------



## eeler1 (May 9, 2018)

Where's Ridgecrest?  I may want to borrow it after it's up and running.


----------



## cjtoombs (May 10, 2018)

eeler1 said:


> Where's Ridgecrest?  I may want to borrow it after it's up and running.



Lol, About 100 miles from anything but coyotes, creosote bushes and road runners.


----------



## eeler1 (May 11, 2018)

if anybody felt like they missed out on this one, all is not lost;

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/for/d/metal-planer-powell-machine/6568466743.html

looks like outside exposure to the salt air may have had an effect.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 11, 2018)

eeler1 said:


> looks like outside exposure to the salt air may have had an effect.


I am pretty sure the same planer was a give away 2-3 years ago, the seller tried to sell it for a few hundred, IIRC, and finally just said "take it away."  I guess it gained value sitting out in the rain, mud, and sun since then.  If you look at the seller's other ads, he is a dealer...


----------



## toploader (May 11, 2018)

That ones in rough shape


----------



## cjtoombs (May 11, 2018)

eeler1 said:


> if anybody felt like they missed out on this one, all is not lost;
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/for/d/metal-planer-powell-machine/6568466743.html
> 
> looks like outside exposure to the salt air may have had an effect.



I made this guy a reasonable offer for that machine about a year ago, and was turned down.  Unless you want to give that 1000 dollars (which I don't think that machine is worth) then don't bother calling him.  I offered 600, which I think is quite a fair price for that machine.  I figure about scrap metal price on the ground is more than fair for machines in that bad of shape.  That way you are paying close to bottom dollar and the seller doesn't have to worry about you scrapping it, since by the time you get it to the breaker, you will have lost the transport cost.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 11, 2018)

That one will really need a dedicated person to get it back to useable condition. About a thousand plus hrs. And another $5k in parts and special operations. She's really a boat anchor almost.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (May 12, 2018)

*Almost**,* a boat anchor ???   I believe in restoring old iron but the cost of doing that one
would be like pizzin in the wind..........JMO.........


----------



## C-Bag (May 12, 2018)

I'm local and saw this several months ago and he was asking $2,000. Even posted the same picture in the forum somewhere. I'm glad someone on the forum got it and for a much more reasonable price IMHO. When I saw it, it was only on the local CL for a couple of days and I speculated it had been bought by a collector. It also didn't have that extensive description which CL doesn't seem to make folks worry about like eBay does. But I could guess it had to need some work being that old and I don't have the space or the time. Luckily it wasn't that price or I would have bit off more than I could chew.

Congrats cjtoombs and best of luck!


----------



## cjtoombs (May 13, 2018)

Well, I got it home.  I'll post some pics, I'll probably start a new thread in the Antique machinery forum for this.


----------



## C-Bag (May 13, 2018)

I hope to see an update soon as to the actual condition of the machine. I know little to nothing of planers so anything you post will be informative. I hope it turns out to be in good condition, good enough to use anyway.


----------



## cjtoombs (May 16, 2018)

Well, condition could be better.  Started another thread in the Antique machinery section:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/1875-ames-planer.69820/


----------



## middle.road (Dec 7, 2018)

cjtoombs said:


> Lol, About 100 miles from anything but coyotes, creosote bushes and road runners.


Road Runners? _I never saw no Road Runners_.
Was up there a half a dozen times during the mid '80s to go to China Lake. Wonder if they ever cleared out those warehouses up there.
Talk about 'Out in the boonies...'
What was that one unique radio station up there? I was able to pick it up in Palmdale and listened to it frequently.


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 7, 2018)

Ridgecrest is the town right outside of China Lake Naval Weapons Station.  We have plenty of Road Runners, it's too bad you didn't get to see one while you were here.  A friend of mine actualy saw a coyote chasing a road runner, brings back childhood memories of Loony Tunes.  We actualy have about 3 radio stations here now, moving up you know.


----------

